# Marriott Vacation Privileges Card question - Maui



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 23, 2015)

When I've been in the California, Arizona and Nevada Marriott timeshares I always get a blue Vacation Privileges card after I check in (usually part of the parking pass/timeshare presentation sign-up.  It gives me 10-15% discount at some restaurants.  Not a super-duper deal, but often still worth it.  The only "dud" that I've had was the "Fire and Ice" Marriott restaurant in Tahoe.  

*I'm wondering if they also hand out these cards at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club timeshares.*  We're going to be there in about a month and was wondering.  

Also, I'm wondering what places where you can use the card on Maui are truly worth it.  What would you recommend for the restaurants that accept the card?


----------



## bastroum (Mar 23, 2015)

Lot's of Kimo/Hula pies.

We like the 10% off Sansei for sushi. Otherwise, mostly average places to eat. If you stop by Costco they have 20% discount gift card for Mala and Ruth Chris.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 23, 2015)

We just returned from almost a month at MMOC & our favorite use of our owner card was for the free chocolate soufflé with 2 entrees at Roy's. Mmmm! And walking distance too! Hula Grill offers a free dessert too with entrees for owners. Used to be their chocolate and ice cream dessert which I LOVED, now it is a pineapple upside down thing, but it's yummy too.

There was a list that they gave us with our card of offered discounts. What bugs me about the owner card is that Marriott doesn't give you a permanent one. At least we have never received one. And they don't give it to you at c/i either. We had to get it from the sales person at the desk at our Napili tower. Bleh.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 23, 2015)

BJRSanDiego said:


> When I've been in the California, Arizona and Nevada Marriott timeshares I always get a blue Vacation Privileges card after I check in (usually part of the parking pass/timeshare presentation sign-up.  It gives me 10-15% discount at some restaurants.  Not a super-duper deal, but often still worth it.  The only "dud" that I've had was the "Fire and Ice" Marriott restaurant in Tahoe.
> 
> *I'm wondering if they also hand out these cards at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club timeshares.*  We're going to be there in about a month and was wondering.
> 
> Also, I'm wondering what places where you can use the card on Maui are truly worth it.  What would you recommend for the restaurants that accept the card?


They do have this card at MOC and it is one of the best values of the various cards in the MVCI system.  Many outstanding restaurants and a good number of retail establishments are on it, as well as the shops and restaurants at MOC.


----------



## sea&ski (Mar 23, 2015)

*Curious about Fire and Ice comment*

OP expressed a negative concerning Fire and Ice, used to be our favorite place.  Have not been there in 6+ years - what has happened to it?


----------



## DAman (Mar 23, 2015)

I was at Fire and Ice 10 days ago.  It was fine. My group of friends had a nice time.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 23, 2015)

sea&ski said:


> OP expressed a negative concerning Fire and Ice, used to be our favorite place.  Have not been there in 6+ years - what has happened to it?



Maybe I just had some unfortunate luck that is not representative of the place as it is today.

When I was there (twice) a few years ago, the food was on the grill for perhaps 20 - 30 minutes.  It was burned.  Everyone's food was coming off the grill over-cooked.  Some of the black items were unrecognizable.  

I've been at perhaps 1/2 dozen similar places and this is the only place where I left unhappy.  So, I had plenty of experience with which to compare this place.  I think that at the other places, that they had the grill much hotter (sizzling and steamy hot) and they cooked things for only a few minutes.  Working this way perhaps requires the cooks to pay more attention, but it also means that the lines will stay short as the cook time is much shorter.

I recall that at the Fire and Ice, when I was there, that there was very little steam coming from the grill.  So I think that they had the temp turned down.  I also recall that the food just sat there and wasn't being turned until about a minute or two before being loaded onto the plate.    That lead to one side being badly burned.  Also cooking this slowly lead to having about 20 people circled around the grill waiting for their food to cook.  It was wall-to-wall or elbow-to-elbow people waiting for their food to slowly cook (or burn).  It just took forever.  I spoke to the manager and he acknowledged that they had a problem that night and he too thought that their grill was not hot enough.   

The last time that I was there, I noticed one of the cooks occasionally using the same spatula for the new raw food (e.g., fish) as he did for the food being put on the plates.  This isn't a very good idea.  Don't ask me why I know this.


----------



## BocaBoy (Mar 24, 2015)

We hated Fire & Ice when we were at Timber Lodge 2-3 years ago, but it was crowded so some people obviously liked it.


----------



## pspercy (Mar 25, 2015)

BJRSanDiego said:


> *I'm wondering if they also hand out these cards at the Marriott Maui Ocean Club timeshares.*  We're going to be there in about a month and was wondering.



You can use one you might have got on a previous trip

We pick ours up at one of the MVCI carts out on the walkway by Kaanapali Beach, that way you don't get the pressure to attend the sales pitch. I told him I didn't do those any more because of our last one and he said there was a new rule that if a potentail customer gave a review of the pitch as less than "8" they didn't get their commission or other rewards.


----------

